# Midwest Stitches Knitting Convention



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

Anyone else going to Chicago for this fabulous weekend? My girl friend and I go every year. It is our great get away!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be there on Saturday and will try to get together with any other KP'ers that are going to be there - we can set up a meeting spot and time - Send me a PM if you know what days/hours you're going to be there. 


Sure wish I had figured out a KP identifier - pin or some other way for us to identify one another.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Had hoped to come up to visit old haunts and be part of the fun. Unfortunately - just scheduled surgery for DH the following Fri. so have a gazillion things to squeeze in between then and now and would feel guilty running away. Hope you all have a fabulous time and tell us all about it. I want pictures of all the wonderful new yarns you buy and what are the latest, greatest trends.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am going, will be there sat and sunday.. look for me on a gold electric mobility scooter! short blonde/grey hair.. would love to meet some of you!
carole


----------



## janicesign (May 11, 2011)

tlkipel said:


> Anyone else going to Chicago for this fabulous weekend? My girl friend and I go every year. It is our great get away!


For everyone who would like to meet at the convention I have an
idea...Why don't we tie a couple of pieces of yarn around our wrist to be identified to each other. What do the other KP's think?


----------



## deb steele (Mar 10, 2011)

TELL ME MORE. WHEN WHERE HOW MUCH . wOULD LOVE TO GO DEB


----------



## mailmom (Feb 23, 2011)

Am planning on going for the first time. Really excited. I have signed up for a couple market classes and can't wait. I will be traveling in each day (from Rockford,IL) not spending the night.


----------



## mailmom (Feb 23, 2011)

Just google midwest stitches and it will link you to the site. Make sure to look for Midwest as threy travel all over the country.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver,
This has nothing to do with the convention, but I hope everything goes well with the surgery. I will add your family to my prayer list. Please keep us updated as things progress. Although we've never met, I feel like I know you just from reading your daily posts.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Had hoped to come up to visit old haunts and be part of the fun. Unfortunately - just scheduled surgery for DH the following Fri. so have a gazillion things to squeeze in between then and now and would feel guilty running away. Hope you all have a fabulous time and tell us all about it. I want pictures of all the wonderful new yarns you buy and what are the latest, greatest trends.


Hope all goes well with your husband's surgery. He will be in our prayers.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm going Saturday, hope to be there @ 10 when the doors open. Had a VERY good time last year. Please post if there will be a "special" place to meet or identify each other.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going on Sunday. Sock knitters----Miss Babs has awesome Windsor Monochrome hand dyed sock yarn. I have been buying from her for 4 years. I make a list of colors and then check them out at the shows. I have been pinching pennies (unemployed, not by choice w/o benefits) so I can go. Go to Fiesta yarns website to get a $2.00 off admission coupon. I pack my own lunch so I can use the $$$ for yarn. This is a mental health day I won't miss. Hope to meet up with you. Suze


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Suzeluvs2stix said:


> I'm going on Sunday. Sock knitters----Miss Babs has awesome Windsor Monochrome hand dyed sock yarn. I have been buying from her for 4 years. I make a list of colors and then check them out at the shows. I have been pinching pennies (unemployed, not by choice w/o benefits) so I can go. Go to Fiesta yarns website to get a $2.00 off admission coupon. I pack my own lunch so I can use the $$$ for yarn. This is a mental health day I won't miss. Hope to meet up with you. Suze


I couldn't find where to get the discount coupon - can you give me more information - where on the Fiesta site? Thanks.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

If you text STITCHES to 31286 from your phone you get a special discount on tickets.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

softspots said:


> If you text STITCHES to 31286 from your phone you get a special discount on tickets.


It didn't work for me....


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Try going to: knittingUniverse.com/events. 
Then choose Stitches Midwest 2011


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I am working the Warm Up America Booth from 10:00AM to 2:00PM today (Saturday), so stop and see me or if you like, meet at 2:00 and we could have a cup of coffee or coke or something.

Karen


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Bucketknitter....Was so nice to meet YOU today. I was in Knitters HEAVEN with all that YARN


----------

